# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  dziwny ból brzucha i biegunka

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, bardzo sie niepokoje o moja mamę, która miewa napady silnego bólu brzycha polaczonego z biegunka i z omdleniami. Pierwszy taki epizod było ok. 3 lata temu. wtedy zemdlala i trafila do szpitala gdzie zrobili jej wszystkie badnia, łącznie z sercem i tomografia glowy i nic nie znaleźli. sytuacja powtórzyła sie ok pół roku temu i 3 raz przedwczoraj. silny ból brzucha, biegunka, tym razem bez omdlenia ale z  bardzo złym samopoczuciem. Poza tymi 3 razami mama nie ma innych dolegliwości, na co dzień nic ja nie boli i nic niepokojącego nie zaobserwowała. Lekarz po obejrzeniu wyników ok pół roku temu ( wszystkie w normie) powiedział, że to może byc z nerwów lub tak nietypowo może objawiać sie depresja. To moglo by być prawdą, bo mama ma dużo stresów i ogólnie wrażliwa z niej kobieta. Po nowym roku ma się jeszcze wybrac na kolonoskopię. Może ktos z Was miał podobne objawy. Bardzo sie jiepokoję, że to może byc coś powaznego. Prosze o pomoc.

----------


## susu

Tzn., że teraz nie byłaś u lekarza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie chodzi o mnie a o moją mamę. Nie, teraz u lekarza nie była, bo ból po wypróżnieniu sie ustapił calkowicie. Nie ma żadnego pobolewania międzyczasie tylko te 3 przypadki które opisałam. Do lakarza na kolonoskopie mama wybiera się po nowym roku.

----------


## susu

Aha. Wg. mnie problem może być na 90% w jamie brzusznej, myślę, że w jelitach. Ale oczywiście nigdy nie ma pewności :Big Grin:  Więc lekarz powinien zlecić odpowiednie badania, no i w tym kolonioskopię :Smile: 
pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------

